# Anyone Mod Eagtac t25c2 and t20c2 before?



## chance91 (Sep 20, 2014)

I have two lights looking for mods possibly. One is my older t20c2 which has seen some use. It has an xpg and xml2 pill but the xml2 pill's reflector is rather ruined. Still an operational light, but curious if it can be modded to make it a good thrower.

The t25c2 is an XML2 light that I was curious about modding as well. Currently there is something loose and it doesn't work properly, it will flicker on when you tap it, but it look like the pill. Can't tell. But I noticed you can take the pill apart and easily get to the LED board, and presumably the circuit board as well. I'd be itnerested in a version with a bit more amps/more brightness, or any tricks if anyone has played with this light before. It looks like you can add stuff onto the end of the bezel, wonder if that could be played with.

Either that or I will send to eagtac for repair, simply.


----------



## flashaholic1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Vinh mods lights, and his work is amazing, i only buy vinh lights now. I would contact him and see what he can do for you


----------

